# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  سجل حضورك ببيت من الشعر ..

## عنيده

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




أخواني و أخواتي الأعضــاء الـكـرام 


بصراحه اعجبنتي فكرة أن تسجل أو تكتب ابيات من الشعر عند دخولك المنتدى 

وكما تعودنا منكم تقديم الأفضل من ابيات تبحر بنا بين الفواصل ونقاط الحروووف



بالتوفيق لكم يارب
*

----------


## عنيده

يا ضناي ..


في عيون النااااس اناظر و اتخيل صورتك ..

و اتخيل ضحكت شفاك الجميله و البراءه بنضرتك ..

----------


## همسة ألم

مخنوقه يمه و احس الخنقة هدتني

مكسور قلبي و عيني مدري وش فيها
و دموعي اللي غصب عن عيني بكتني

مليت أغمض جفونـــي لجل اداريهــا

----------


## عنيده

_دامك نويت البعد يا خلي مسموح .._

_هذا اختيارك و انت حر به ..._

----------


## عنيده

شويخ من ارض مكناس ..

و سط الاسواق غني و ش علي انا من الناس و ش على الناس مني ..

----------


## التوبي

*أبكي ونفسي حائره* 
*مثل الفراشه طائره* 
*ليت الزمن يرجع قليل* 
*وأذكر حكايه نادره*

----------


## عنيده

في امور كثيره منك مضايقتني و انا ساكت ..

لاجل ما نخسر بعضنا كنت احاول لاجل ما ابعدك عني ..

----------


## عنيده

ارايت شمسا اشرقت تلك السما ..

تغذو الحياه بنورها تسمو سما ..

ناديتنها ان غام صوتا هاتفا ..

لكنها تبا بان تتكلما ..

----------


## عنيده

انا مازلت افكر فيك ..

و اموت في حبك وطاريك ..

لكن هذي اطباعي ..

اخبي الحزن بالمعقول ..

----------


## علي pt

*فقد الشباب إتعب العين ** يا دنيا وين إليحتمل وين*

----------


## عنيده

رجعت اسال غصب عني ..

جبرني الشوق و اعذرني ..

انا ما اقدر ع قلبي ..

عجزت القى الوفى بالحدود ..

----------


## التوبي

*قل للذي في نهجنا يتطفّلُ*  
*إن بإل المصطفى نتوسّلُ*

----------


## التوبي

*كم من صديق كان يهجر صاحبه* 
*وكم من صديق كالطبيب مُداوييا* 
*وهذه الحياة كم تُعلم اهلها* 
*ان الصداقه مهم تكمن باقييا*

----------


## عنيده

*ليه الورود اليوم ؟ مـن غيـر والـي*
*وشلون ترمى ؟ فالخطر ! والمتاهات*

----------


## التوبي

*لم يبُقيّ الزمانُ لنا حبيبُ

في كلِ يــومٍ قمرٌ يغيبُ*

----------


## بوكوثر

انا الليله عيوني سهرتني            سبب من طول الغيبه عليها

                  سبب من بالموده ولعتني           وخلتني اسير بين ايديها

                 طلبت الوصل منها وابعدتني        وانا ما زلت بالوصل ارتجيها


                                                                مكي الشومري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأم مدرسة اذا اعددتها 
اعددت شعبا طيب الأعراقي

----------


## التوبي

*إنقضى الحج وجدوا بالمسيرِ

وإذا جـبريل يهتف بالغــديرِ*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*ترا عيوني ياغلاتي ما ابيها تبكيك* 
*دونك عيوني ياغلاتي ميته عيوني*  
*كيف ابضحك ياغلاتي والعين تبكيك*
*بعدك ضحكتي ياضحكتي ماتسوى ضحكتي*  
*بكتب لك حروفي لجل اليوم تسليك*
*دونك حروفي وربي ماتسوى حروفي* 
*نم جعل ربي في نومتك يحميك* 
*نوم العوافي دعوتي لك من خفوقي*  


*بقلم جاسم احمد* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هل محرمُ قُمَ يار جلُ  .. فالمهديُ حزينَ ثكلُ*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*اصيح اشبيدي اني اشبيدي على اهلي الي ضيعوني 
اني زينب وبديرة الغربه رموني* 
*بحرم واطفال والله مرمروني
والله عزوا المقابر وارخصوني* 

*صح لسان قارئها المعاتيق* 

*جاسم أحمد*

----------


## التوبي

*كُل شيء أكتسىَ لون السواد

مُعلناً شهرين حـزناً وحـداد*

----------


## عنيده

أفاطم لو خلت الحسين مجدلا* وقد مات عطشانا بشط فرات

----------


## عنيده

شتبين فيني مات قلبي خليني !!..
شتبين فيني بعد ضعت تدوريني !!..

جيتج طفل شايل شوقه وحنينه !!..
جيتج غريب يلا وطن تضمينه !!..

----------


## amili

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن من عاداهم من الأولين إلى الآخرين 

ها أنا قد عدت وأتمنى أن أجد من عرفتهم سابقا وأن أتعرف على آخرين لنمضي معا لا تأخذنا في الله لومة لائم , وابدا عودتي بخير ذكر لمولاتنا فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام حيث رثت أبيها صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لتقول له : 
قل للمغيب تحت أطباق الثرى === إن كنت تسمع صرختى و ندائيا
صـبـت علي مـصائب لـو أنها === صبت على الأيام صرن لـيـالـياً
قد كنت ذات حمى بظل محمد === لا أخشى من ضيم و كاحماً لـيـا
فــاليوم أخشع للـذليل و أتقـي === ضيمي و أدفـع ظـالـمـي بردائيا
إذا بـكـت قـمـريـة فـي لـيـلـهـا === شجناً على غصن بكيت صباحياً
فلأجعلن الحزن بعدك مؤنسي === و لأجـعـلـن الـدمـع فيك و شاحيا
فإذا على مـن شـم تـربـة أحمد === أن لا يـشـم مـدى الـزمان غواليا


عاملي

----------


## همسة ألم

شفٺ ڱيــ̷ف اڷدنيا
ٺدۈر و ٺدۈر
آڷدنيــآ دۈآره ،،
مصير آڷڷي يعز آنسان ٺجيڷه ڷحظه اڷنسيان ≈• </3 
ۈمصير آڷڷي جرح آنسان ٺجيڷه ڷحظه اڷندماان ≈ </3. 
مۈ ڪڷ مـِט ڷمّڪ ۈڞمڪ پيدفيڪ
ۆڷآ ڳِڷ مـِט قآڷ آحٌپڪ
مـِْט قڷپه نطقھآ..♥
آحذر مـِט دنيآ ٺآخذ ۈڷآ ٺعطيڪ..
ۆآن عطٺ پآڳِر ٺخڷف پۈعدھآ

----------


## همسة ألم

*لـا قالوا :*


*فلـان وأنته غايب يسبّـگ !*

*لـا تاخذگ عزّتگ وتسوي سواته ..*

*صدقني إنه بـدون أبالـغ :* 
*يحبّـگ*
*لو يڪرهگ*
*ڪان ما أهدى ـآ لگ حسناته !~*

*لمن قيمي شكرا .. لكني لم اعرف من هو  .*

----------


## همسة ألم

*كل عاشق شاف محبوبه بمدامع سيل 
وأنا حارقني غيابه بلهب نارهـ
بين شوف و شوق حارت دمعتي وياليل 
حتى وجه الليل باح بشوقه وأسراره ....*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

لاجبينك شمس واحساسك مطر ..
لاعيونك شوق وشعورك دفا ..
جبت لك ب ايدي ..
ابتسامات العمر ..
ليه تكسرها على اطراف الشفا ..؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

*يا عمري الدنيا ما تسوى تنام وخاطرك زعلان
ولابه شي يستاهل يخلي قلبك يعاني

طلبتك كان لي خاطر تبعد عنك ألأحزان
فديت أعيونك الحلوه تبسم لو على شاني ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مو بس اني مشتاك مشتاك الاحساس*
*لو مايدنك ليك بيدي اقطع الراس*
*لو قلبي مايهواك يهواك الاحساس*
*انته الليلوك عليك من ايده ينباس*
*مني الصبر ياريت تتحمله ياليت*
*جم جرح الك شديت بس مانفع شدي*
*شيصبر المشتاك وعيونه تجري اشواق*
*بيه النفس لو ضاك نبض القلب يحدي*

*مجبور احب محبوب عن عيني غايب*
يا مهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  دي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ويـضـــيـــق الــصـــــدر فـــي غـــيــــابـــــــــ ك ولـمــــن جـــيــــت زيــنــتــــــــــــ ــــه

ولــــكــــــــن لـلأســـــــــــف هـــجـــــــــرك بـــعــــــد كــــــــــل ذا مــجــــــازاتــــــ ـي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

تغلى على قد ماتقدر حبيبي وغيب

وتذكر مردك لي وعلمك التغلي

----------


## همسة ألم

*مآعليك ان طحت يآ [حظي, ملآم ..!
وإن بغيت ألوم ! قل لي : من ألوم ؟..~
ضآقت الدنيآ ..
................ ولآ عندي كلآم /
يآهي صعبه .. ضيقة الشخص { الكتوم ~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*امانـه قبـل أروح و ينتهـي كل شـي طالعنـي 
عشـان تعـرف وش معنى العطـا قبل الأنانيّـه
أبرحـل والطريـق اللـي يـودي ما يرجعنـي 
يبي يغنينـي الله عـن هوى حبـك و طاريّـه
خـذ البـاب بطريقـك والعـذر ماعـاد ينفعنـي
ترى ماعـاد الى الحب قيمـه ولا أهميّـه
--------------------------*

----------


## همسة ألم

آلصآحب آللي مـآيقدر مشآعرك !


فرقـآه مـآتبغى.. صلآة إستخآره ~ْ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

مليت مـن قلـب ضخـر مثل !... مثل قلبك

. . . . . . وين الرجـــا ... في ميت احساس وشعور

كل القصــــــــايد . . تنتخي نار قربك

. . . . . . كـن القصايد . . مالـــــها غيرك بحور 
</b></b></i>

----------


## طائر أيلول

*هل رأيتم أمانينا

تُبحر في آماقينا

لتغرق في مآسينا

بشراً نحنُ ولن نعترف 
بالضعف الذي يحتوينا

لندفن تحت الثرى

ولا تزال آمالنا معلقة بأيدينا

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

لاتــفــتـــح للــزعــل بـــاب وخــله مـســدود

كــل خــطا بحقــك صـدر مني ماهوب مقصود

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*حلموا فما ساءَت لهم شيم **** سمحوا فما شحّت لهم مننُ 

سلموا فلا زلّت لهم قــــدمُ **** رشدوا فلا ضلّت لهم سننُ*

----------


## همسة ألم

كُثِر مآ طَآح مِنْ عيّنِيّ أحَد ..
" ضِقّتْ " سَآعَه ولكنِيّ إبتسَمتْ ..
كُثِر مآ الرُوح [ تُخّذَل ] بـِ/.. الجَسَد ..
كُثِر مآنِيّ " نِدمتّ " ولآ ( نِدَمتْ ) ..!
||| ليّتْ رَبِيّ مآخلقنِيّ بـ" أحَآسِيّسيّ " كبيّر |||
يآ كُثرهُم الليّ " خَآنَوآ " لَو سألتْ ..
وآحِدّ / إثنيّنَه / ثلآثَه / وأربعَه ..
[ أنصِدِمّ ] منهُم وأسكِتّ مآ زعلتْ ..
وأبتعِد بـ( سكَآتْ ) وعقلِيّ أتبعُه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الناس في بسمتي بالحيل منخدعـة.. ياكـم وراهـا طفـيت النار بانفاسـي..
بعض المواجع لها ماتنفع الفزعة.. كلما جرعـت الحـزن رد امتلا كاسـي..
عودت نفسي اسـاير هزة الفجعـة.. وان دست جمر الزمن ماينحني راسي..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*منواي اشوفنه اعيش بقربه منواي
مانا عليل واشوفن عنده دواي
ناسينا ناسينا حاشرنا ناسي
انا يقيني في الدر رواسي

قلبي غراه علي يصدح جوابه علي*

*((الدنيا جنه بعلي و نار بغيابه*

----------


## همسة ألم

تدريْ وش أصعب من التجريح و آلصدّ
......... شوفـۃ صحيبك يصآفح كَف عدوآنك !

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

علامك
*مهملني؟؟
وفي رفّك أنا تذكار..
إذا كان الهدف بعدي..
أنا حاضر وممنونك...*

----------


## همسة ألم

أكبر مصيبه بالزمن تنفرض لك
موت الوفا في واحد واثق فيه

واللي يسبب حيرتك والمرض لك
زود الجفا من واحد كنت تغليه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ابي اعرف عن اسراه ..وشن هي اخر اخباره.. وشلي يدور في بافكاره.. بعد ماغاب عني*

----------


## MOONY

*أخاف إن قلت لك مرحبَّ ، اشوف يديني تترمد 
أجي ب فكرهْ أبـ كتب فيك تتشعب تصير افكار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*أهمه لو كذب أني ما همه ... 

غلاي يجول في قلبه ودمه*

----------


## MOONY

*لو تزيد الشوق جمرة تحولني رماد 
لو يزيد العشق شعرة بوصل للجنون*

----------


## التوبي

*كل إلي صار ولي جرى

من رئيس الوزرا

لو قبل معزول ما كان

الدم من أهلي جرى

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*أنـا لمـلـمـت إحسـاسي ونـثـرتـه دفـتـرٍ وكـتـاب
= تسطّـره الـهموم الـلي تـزخـرف جرحها فيني

بعد طعنـه ورا طعـنه ورا طعنـه بليـا أسبـابٍ
= تحجـّر قـلبي و ما عاد شـطّ الجرح يدمــيني

أبا أنشد دنيتي عـنه , عن الظـالم عن الـكـذاب
= عن اللي ما وفى وعده , عن اللي ضيّع سنيني

ابسأل لـيه أنـا بالذات , دون الأهـل و الأصحاب
= ابـسأل ليه أنـا بـالـذات دون الـغيـر تشقيني
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

قلبي اصيل ومن يحبني ماانساه... والصاحب الغالي تشيله عيوني

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ووحده بوحده كان عندك عداله \ اتبّطلي غيبه و ابطّل زقاير

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عساك بخير وش أول وأخر جروحك ؟! وش أخر و أول فراقي ؟!*
* يقولوا من المساء تلملم 
بقايه نبرتي وتروح على أول ذكرى لنا !!!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اضحك حبيبي دام غيري مسليك

بكرة تموت من القهر لانسيتك

----------


## همسة ألم

نفس إحتياج الليل لـ معانق الضـو ،
وشكل النـهار المنسدل من جنونك !

نفس الحكايه ونفس الاحساس والجو ،
هي وحشة عيوني لـ شوفة عيونك . . !

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*
صحيح قلوبنـا تعبـت ولكـن اجمـل التعذيـب
عذاب اغلى البشر لاصرت تتعذب لراحتهم





*

----------


## همسة ألم

أنا بالصّمت لي حكمة × روآهآ وآحد
مجنون !
» وأنآ بالهرج لي مبدأ « أدآري دُوم ، 
ميزآنه ..!

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ماعاد بدري قلت لي وش تحرا 0000ذابت نجوم اليل من جمرالآهات 
ماعاد بدري تدري العمر مرة 0000سرقت سنينه مننا كيف لحظات 
ماعاد بدري 


تقول باكر وانت باكر تبرا0000 برا الزمن واقف على مر الأوقات 
بتنتهي الدنيا قبل ماتجرا0000 لاضاعت الفرصة ترا الموت حسرات 
ماعاد بدري

----------


## التوبي

أنتهت كل الشطارة

صرت أدخن أشتعلت مثل السجارة

راح أقنن من حروفي

حتى تقطر بالقطارة .. حتى تقطر بالقطارة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شاطر اصفق لك قدرت تثير اعصابي* ...........

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*والذين اقتحموا الدار .. قـُلهم بشراكم النار*

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

كُـلمـا قلتُ بأني سأنساكِ يسقطُ المطر ..!!
أيها المطرُ..

إبقَ في الشوارعِ نزقاً

كالقططِ والأطفالِ
...
ابقَ على الزجاجِ لامعاً

منساباً كقطراتِ الضوءِ

----------


## أم غدير

_الهي يا رباً عبدتك طاعة_

_وتقوى وإيماناً بأنك تعبدُ_

_اليك فؤادي خاشعاً وجوارحي_ 

_إذاسرت او وقفت أو أتهجدُ_

_وما دمعت عيناي إلا توسلاً_

_وشكراً لنعماك التي لا تحددُ_

----------


## همسة ألم

خليت " قلّبي " عِند بابِكْ و روّحت 
بـ أرجٍع أكَمّل دنيتي بس بـ [ ع‘ـَقلي ] !


يآآليت للآشوآق " جرعة منآعـہ " . . !!

{ وآحصن } آلآحـسآس بـ{ألفين حقنـہ ،،

لگن [ بلآي ] من آلغلآ وآندفآعـہ . .

آللي وسط " بحري " تقبطن بـ{سفنـہ ~

( أموووت ) آنآ بـ{صوتـہ وأعشق آستمآعـہ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كل ما هبت طيووفك ابتسمت ... ردد الوااااااااقع ترى ما انتو لبعض ...!*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*فإن تسألني كيف أنت فإنني .. صبورٌ على ريب الزمان صعيب
حَرِيْصٌ على أنْ لا يُرى بي كآبة ٌ .. فيشمتَ عادٍ أو يُساءَ حَبيبُ

الإمام علي عليه السلام*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*جبتها عالجرح وكنك مادريت..
وأنت قاصد ماهي عالنيه صدفت..
والدليل انك تبسمت ومشيت..
وانا انادي لك ولا يمي التفت..
من عرفتك وانت تجرح مااكتفيت..
دنيتي وهي دنيتي مني اكتفت..
اقوى صدمات من ايدينك خذيت..
هذي صدمات وجديده شرّفت..*

----------


## التوبي

*قلمي الرصاص وما أحلاه من قلمِ

بــهِ أدون مــا أشكـوه مــن آلـــمِ
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* لو قلبي عنده جناح ويشوفك ويرتاح ... .
*

----------


## التوبي

*
أستاذنا يكفي ما أبديتْ

قلت الحقيقه وبها وفيتْ

تحملُ ذكرى وبها نكهة ٌ

وأجمل شيءٍ أنك حاكيتْ

خربوشه

*

----------


## همسة ألم

غالي بقلبي مثل ذاك القمر فوق
وأسقيك من عذب المشاعر وأزيدك

هذا قليلٌ من الغلا جاك منطـوق
وإللي في قلبي يعلم الله ..رصيــدك

إن جيت وإن ماجيت باقي لك الشوق
والقلب مثــل ماهو على حطّــة إيــدك

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كيف تفرح وانت تاركني حزين.. طيف جرحك مثل ظلك يتبعك*

----------


## أم غدير

لالاتظن الدهر يمشي على الكييف

ترى الزمن دوار يا رعي الصد

تتبدل لايااام وتصيح ياحيييف

غرتني الدنيا وانا صرت لك ضد

----------


## همسة ألم

لا فـاضــت أحــزانــي ولا زاد هـمـي
ولا إنشـويـت مـن الـفـراق وتحــرقــت
لا مـت مـن صـدك ولا فــار دمــي
لأن الحكــايـة كلــهـاا مضـيــعة وقــت

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بـ / الأمس سولفت عن (حبك) وأنا مدري 
واليوم سولفت عن (جرحك) وأنا دآري !!*

----------


## التوبي

*
أنثــر لــو أكتب شعـر
بـــدر في نصف الشهـر
ودي فيك أكتب قصيدة
وفي مـديحــك أفـتـخـر
لكن الأحرف هـزيلـه
ومنك يا خويا تعــتــّذر
*

----------


## همسة ألم

مو كل ساكت ما على خاطرهـ شي 
......و لا كل صرخات الحناجر لها صوت !!

----------


## التوبي

*أشوف دائــم تسألـين

كأني غائب مـن سـنين

مـا كأني كنت معـاكـم

وشاب رأسي من الحنين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لا تسألوني وش جرى في حياتي خلوا همومي بالحشى مستقره الصمت 
ثوبي والمواجع مأساتي والحزن كله وسط قلبي مقره*

----------


## همسة ألم

اللهَ خ‘ـلق | للضيقُ بَـآبُ وللفَرجَ مليَونَ بابَ
.............. يَنزَل « بَلآءهُ » لَوُ يشاءُ ولوَ يشَاءَ بيرفَعه


مَايڪتبُ لمَؤمنَ ( ضَرر ) الا وَلهُ اجَرُ وثوابَ
............... يَاشيخ ربَڪ مَا يَ‘ـضرُ المَؤمنَ الا يَنفعه ’،

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الصمت يكفي ويشفي صدر راعيــه
لا صار كل الحكي ماله معانـــــــــي
والقلب ما عاد تعنيه المشا ريـــــه
و العين ماعاد تغريها الامانــــــــي
ياليت حزني مجرد دمع وابكيه
ماهوب عايش معي بين المحانـــي
ماهوب يظهر علي واحاول اخفيه
و تصير نظرات حزني هي لسانــي
مدري ذكرني زمان كنت ناسيـه
مدري ذكرت الزمان اللي نسانــي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*دلوني على قلب .. يحب ما يخون .. وعلى عين .. تشوف واحد .. مب مليون*

----------


## همسة ألم

مٌرٍتً سِنٌّه معٌقِوَلُ يٌآ سٍرَعٌ آلٍآيٌآمَّ
..................... وَآنٍآ هقيُتٌ آنِسَىٌ وِلٍآ ظٍنٌّى آنٍسٌىًّ*

نٍفَس آلٍآلٍمٌّ نفُس آلٍوَجِعٌ لكَّنٌّ آلٍعٌآمُّ
..................... نٍفَسِ آلَمسِىٌّ نٍفُّس آلِشَّهٌّر لكٌّنَّ / آقٍسُّىٌّ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ما يبعدك عني ولا اي مخلوق 
وان غبت يبقى في غيابك خطوره 
مثل الشجر مهما رفع هامته فوق 
يبقى مصيره مرتبط في جذوره*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*
وجه الصباح علي َّ ليل ٌمظلم ُ            وربـيع أيامي علي َّ محرم ُ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ارجوك شفني من عنا الوقت ملتاع .*.*.*.حتى الصبر ماعاد لي فيه حيله 
فيني هموم وحزن وطعون واوجــاع.*.*.*.وكل الجهات الاربعه مســتحيله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

لبــــس الإســــــلام أبـــراد الســـــــواد يـــــوم أردى المرتضى سيف المرادي

ليـــــــلة مــــا أصبـــــحــــت إلا وقـــــد غـــــــلب الغــــــي عـــلى أمــر الرشاد

والصـــــــلاح انخــــــفــــضت أعـــلامه وغــــــدت تــــــــرفع أعـــــلام الفــساد

مـــــا رعـــــى الغـــــادر شــهر الله في حــــــجة الله عـــــــلى كـــــل العــــــباد

وبــــبــــيـــــــت الله قــــــد جـــــــدلــــه ساجـــــدا ينـــــشج مــن خــوف المعاد

قـــــــتـــــلوه وهــــــو فـــــي محــــرابه طــــــاوي الأحـــــشاء عـــن ماء وزاد

فــــــبكتـــه الإنـــــس والجــــــن مــــعا وطيـــــور الجـــــو مـع وحش البوادي

وبــــــكـــاه المـــــلأ الأعـــــــلى دمـــــا وغــــــدا جــــــبريل بالـــــويل يــــنادي

هــــــدمـــــت والله أركـــــان الهــــــدى حــــــيث لا مـــــن منذرٍ فينا ينادي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انت اغلا لكن الدنيا تدور
موعدك اوعدك ماراح اصدفه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*خسارة وقتنا تغير..وصار رجالها نسوان          
 تباروا بالغناء حتى.. لقيت الشاعر يغني*
*عجيبه دنيةٍ فيها لئيم القوم في الفرسان          
 يبارزها على خيله واصله في الردى يدني*
*تلوموني على غروري؟انا مارتضي الخذلان          
 ورايي عزّت اعزومي ولا ارضى حد يحقرني*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يامن طال شووووقي لروياك .. واحتار القلب في فهم معناااااك*

----------


## نينوى الحر

*                                               أتزعمُ أنك جرمٌ صغير                           وفيك أنطوى العالمُ الأكبرُ 
  أمير البلغاء الأمام علي عليه السلام .*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مجبور أجآمل والشقى داخلي.. طآل
سآكت على ظلم المحبيـن مجبـور*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يحسبني يوم سلم ما سمعته 
سامعـه بس اتغلـى عليـه
قلت ابثقل بس ثقلي ما ستطعته
وابتسمت وجيت لمعانق ايديــــه
يحسبني يوم ما رديت بعتــــه
ما درى أني كل عمري مشتريه
والصراحة يوم سلم ما سمعته 
كنت أفكر كيف أنا اسلم عليـه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عمر المسافة ماتعيق المحبين 
ويبقى الغلا والشوق ولو هم بعيدين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الكرامة مايوطيها امخلوق
والنجم لاطاح قالوله هوى*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اسمك يا علي سكر ومخلوط بعسل.....يالمولود بالكعبه وغيرك ما حصل ...
 مفروض على الناس حبك يا علي ......علاك رب البشر علاك غصبا على عداك ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بس لو قسى  قلبك وين بكل هالعالم اروح؟؟*

----------


## محمود حسن سلمان

*لو قربوا النار من قلبي لاحرقها
                              فهل سمعتم بقلب احرق النارا*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*آه منك منقهر ولا بقى عندي صبر .. آه منك منقهر لاتبرر لي خطاك 

مابي أسمع عذر..ولا بقى عندي صبر ..*

----------


## سيد منتظر

ما عدت اعشق في الحياة        سوى الذي للعدل والحق صار صديق

----------


## لمعة

*ياعل قصرا مايجي له ظلالي 

ينهدم من عالي مبانيه للساس*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الْمَشْآعِرٌ كِلَهَآ مِلَكْتَهآ وَحْدَكٌ بِفَنٌ إحْتِرَآفِيٌ ~ !!*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .*
*إذآ ودك تحس ~ شلون أنا بالحيييل  أحتاجك ..~*
*أبي تحبس نفس صدرك ..~ وבـس بحاجة الشهقه ..!*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*
مافي يٌدي غير قلبٍ فيه شوق وميول
وإن كان لك فيه حاجه ،، ماني بذاخره 

ياكم تمنيت أجيك بكل ليله ،، وأقـول
أحبك ،،، أحبك ،،، أحبك ،،، إلى أخره*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كل ساعه وكل لحظه الـــــم 
وين عيون حبتني ومنتني وقالت لي نعم 
تلاشت فرحتي ....وتاهت خطوتي 
وحلم كبير كبير ....في لحظه انهدم 
وكل مامر وهم صوبي اقول ....اقول انتي 
وأتم بعيد ...وتتم ابعيد ..
واتم مثل الحزن ...أنطر سحابة عيد 
وهــــــم والله وهــــــم ...كل المواعيد وهـــــم 
*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*من وين أنت.. يا أحلى شمعة 
واسمك من ظلوعي.. شلون اشلعه*

----------

